# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo – десятилетие успеха

## Lenovo_BY

Сегодня – очередная веха в истории [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY), поставившей перед собой цель стать ведущей компанией на мировом рынке потребительской электроники: ровно 10 лет назад компания Lenovo приобрела подразделение IBM по производству персональных компьютеров. За последние десять лет были продемонстрированы невероятные показатели  как с точки зрения доли на мировом рынке ПК, так и в развитии компании в целом. Lenovo представила множество инновационных решений, реализованных в различных видах и моделях персональных компьютеров, и в то же время расширила линейку продуктов под брендом Think. 
Компания Lenovo отмечает этот знаменательный день в преддверии «Lenovo Tech World» – первой организуемой ею международной технологической конференции. На мероприятии, которое состоится 28 мая 2015 года, компания представит свое видение продуктов потребительской электроники будущего, включая смартфоны, носимые устройства, «умные устройства с выходом в сеть» (smart connected devices), а также концепт-проекты, разработанные инженерами компании. 

*Десятилетие успеха
*
До сделки с компанией Lenovo IBM занимала третье место на мировом рынке ПК и имела рыночную долю 5,7% [1]. У компании Lenovo на тот момент этот показатель составлял 2,3%. Сегодня же, в 2015 году, она занимает уже долю, которая в три раза превышает суммарный показатель двух компаний десятилетней давности – 20%, Lenovo стала крупнейшим производителем ПК в мире [2]. Десять лет назад совокупная выручка IBM и Lenovo от продажи ПК составляла 12 миллиардов долларов. К сегодняшнему дню этот показатель удвоился, и теперь выручка Lenovo от продажи ПК на международном рынке составляет примерно 25 миллиардов долларов США [3]. В январе 2015 года компания продала 100-миллионный ноутбук ThinkPad – ни один другой бренд ноутбуков в мире не может похвастаться таким результатом. 
Стоит отметить, что приобретение подразделения компании IBM по производству персональных компьютеров стало своего рода катализатором дальнейшего развития компании, освоения ею новых продуктовых сегментов, таких как производство смартфонов, планшетов и серверов, и расширения своей потребительской аудитории. За прошедшие десять лет Lenovo совершила восемь удачных приобретений, что  сегодня обеспечивает компании  дальнейшее движение вперед и успех на быстрорастущих и высокодоходных рынках. 
Вот некоторые из самых ярких и памятных моментов в истории компании за прошедшее десятилетие: 
·         Lenovo завершает сделки по приобретению Motorola Mobility и подразделения IBM по производству серверов на X86 архитектуре и представляет многорежимный планшет YOGA Tablet 2 Pro со встроенным проектором (2014 год)
·         Lenovo становится крупнейшим производителем ПК в мире; начинает продажи смартфонов за пределами Китая: IdeaPhone K900 – первая модель мобильного телефона Lenovo на международном рынке; представляет первый стол-компьютер с многопользовательским интерфейсом, Lenovo Horizon (2013 год)
·         Lenovo представляет многорежимный ПК YOGA (2012 год)
·         Lenovo создает совместное предприятие с NEC и Compal и покупает компанию Medion (2011 год)
·         Lenovo создает совместное предприятие с EMC и покупает компании Stoneware и CCE (2012 год)
·         Lenovo становится одним из спонсоров Олимпийских игр в Пекине: на олимпийских объектах задействованы 20 тысяч устройств компании; выходит на международный потребительский рынок настольных ПК и ноутбуков; создает ноутбук ThinkPad X300, который журнал BusinessWeek называет «лучшим ноутбуком в истории» (2008 год)
·         Lenovo представляет на международном рынке первый ПК под брендом Lenovo (2006 год)
·         Lenovo приобретает подразделение IBM по производству ПК, включая бренд ThinkPad (2005 год) 

С тех пор, как была закрыта сделка по приобретению подразделения IBM по производству ПК, Lenovo инвестировала значительные средства в научно-исследовательские и конструкторские разработки, развивала бренд Think, дополняя его новыми категориями продуктов, такими как рабочие станции и серверы, а также новыми идеями промышленного дизайна и инновационными решениями и технологиями, реализованными в планшетах и многорежимных ПК. За это время продукты, выпускаемые под брендом Think, завоевали свыше 2600 наград за дизайн и технологические решения. 

*Важные моменты в истории бренда* *Think** и инновационные решения, реализованные в продуктах, выпускаемых под этим брендом:*

·         Lenovo продает 100-милионный ноутбук ThinkPad (2015 год)
·         Lenovo представляет ThinkPad YOGA, свой первый многорежимный ультрабук, для бизнеса с инновационной технологией Lift‘N’Lock (2013 год)
·         Lenovo представляет свой первый планшет ThinkPad (под управлением ОС Android) и первый в индустрии компактный настольный компьютер ThinkCentre M92p на базе платформы Intel vPro. Последний занимает объем пространства всего 1 литр и имеет толщину сравнимую с диаметром мячика для гольфа (2011 год)
·         Lenovo представляет свой первый ультрабук-трансформер, ThinkPad Helix с экраном, который можно не только повернуть, но и отстегнуть от клавиатуры, превратив ультрабук в планшет (технология “rip and flip”) (2012 год)
·         Lenovo представляет ноутбуки ThinkPad Edge в корпусе красного цвета для предприятий малого и среднего бизнеса (2010 год)
·         Lenovo представляет ThinkPad W700ds, первую в индустрии рабочую станцию с двумя дисплеями (2009 год)
·         Lenovo представляет ThinkPad X300, самый тонкий и легкий полнофункциональный ноутбук в своем классе (в 13-дюймовом корпусе), и ThinkPad W700ds, первую мобильную рабочую станцию c двумя дисплеями, а также свой первый сервер ThinkServer TS100 (2008 год)
·         Lenovo выходит на рынок с новым брендом ThinkStation и представляет рабочие станции ThinkStation S10 и D10 (2007 год)


Следите за новостями нашей компании в социальных сетях по хэштегам @lenovo #DecadeofInnovation.


*О компании Lenovo:*

Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) ― технологическая компания с капитализацией 39 млрд. долларов США, входящая в список крупнейших международных компаний Fortune Global 500, и лидер в разработке и производстве инновационных технологических решений для дома и бизнеса. Lenovo – это надежные, высококачественные, безопасные продукты и услуги, среди которых ПК (включая ставшие знаменитыми бренды Think и Yoga), рабочие станции, серверы, системы хранения данных, системы SmartTV, а также семейство мобильных продуктов, включая смартфоны, в том числе бренд Motorola, планшеты и приложения. Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

Для получения новостей и другой актуальной информации от Lenovo следите за нами в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## WelcHom

За 10 лет компания очень много выпустила качественного продукта, так что поздравляем с праздником, желаем и дальше выпускать много нового и интересного.

----------

